# ליבש, מיבש, יבש



## cfu507

Hi, I'm looking for translation for those words in the following contexs:

1. סליחה שיבשתי אותך (גרמתי לך להמתין לי זמן מה)
2. איזה אדם יבש / מיבש (משעמם, לא מצחיק, לא מעניין)​


----------



## Nunty

1. Sorry I kept you waiting.

2. What a bore / a drip (קצת מיושן) / a drag.


----------



## cfu507

Thanks, so there is no translation for the word in context 1


----------



## Nunty

אולי בין הצעירים...


----------



## Le Bélier

cfu507 said:


> 2. איזה אדם *יבש* ​



Is this pronounced *ya*-vesh, with the accent on the first syllable?


----------



## Flaminius

שלום!  אך נקרא ה-יבשצתי ב-1?  זה jabashti או jibashiti?  שניהם ניראים לי אפשרים....


----------



## elroy

Le Bélier said:


> Is this pronounced *ya*-vesh, with the accent on the first syllable?


 _ya*vesh*_.  Accent on the second syllable.

I believe that _all_ words of that form (_xaxex_, where _x_'s represent consonants) are stressed on the second syllable.  At least I can't think of one that is not. 





Flaminius said:


> שלום!  אך נקרא ה-יבשצתי ב-1?  זה jabashti או jibashiti?  שניהם ניראים לי אפשרים....


_ yi*bash*ti_.  The basic form is _yibesh_, so it's a _pi'el_ verb that follows the corresponding conjugation paradigm (_yibashti_,_ yibashta_,_ yibasht_,_ yibesh_,_ yibsha_,_ yibashnu_,_ yibashtem/n_,_ yibshu_).

Back to the original question:

1. I can't think of a better translation either (by "better" I mean closer to the Hebrew original in terms of structure.  I think the translation is great meaning-wise).
2. I agree with those translations (except for _drip_, which I don't _disagree_ with; it's just that I've never come across it).  You can also say that someone is _blah_.


----------



## cfu507

elroy said:


> _ya*vesh*_. Accent on the second syllable.


 
מאשרת. זה בדיוק מה שכתבתי בפוסט שמחקתי. 
The "vesh" sounds longer especially in the context I gave.


----------



## Edan

is "יבשתי אותך" an expression of some sort? because from what i understand, ליבש is "to dry", so the direct translation would be "I dried you"...???


----------



## elroy

Yes.  It is an idiom.


----------

